# [SOLVED] Uninstalled Realtek WLAN Driver...Help?



## Nikki2552 (Dec 13, 2012)

I was in a rush and had needed to uninstall a few things. I had accidentally uninstalled my realtek. After that happened.. Of course my WiFi stopped working.. I now have it hooked up to my Ethernet cable.. But I need my laptop for work and school.. I cant take it at this moment since no WiFi.. Please someone help me!!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Uninstalled Realtek WLAN Driver...Help?*

Hi welcome to TSF

goto the manufacture web site and download the driver and install.


----------



## Nikki2552 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Uninstalled Realtek WLAN Driver...Help?*

I've tried. But it doesn't help. I honestly don't know what I'm suppose to be looking up. I've went onto toshiba, then Realtek.. Even Windows 7.. But nothing...


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Uninstalled Realtek WLAN Driver...Help?*

whats the model number of the toshiba?


----------



## Nikki2552 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Uninstalled Realtek WLAN Driver...Help?*

All I know is that it says C655


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Uninstalled Realtek WLAN Driver...Help?*

should be a sticker on the bottom of laptop that will tell the model number.


----------



## Nikki2552 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Uninstalled Realtek WLAN Driver...Help?*

Satellite C655D-S5338... Is that is?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Uninstalled Realtek WLAN Driver...Help?*

yep that would be it. what os and is it 32 bit or 64 bit os


----------



## Nikki2552 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Uninstalled Realtek WLAN Driver...Help?*

Honestly I don't know. I just got it recently from my mom...


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Uninstalled Realtek WLAN Driver...Help?*

ok goto start-right click computer select properties. should tell you the os and if 32 or 64 bit


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Uninstalled Realtek WLAN Driver...Help?*

ok go here enter your os and download realtek driver for wifi and install


----------



## Nikki2552 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Uninstalled Realtek WLAN Driver...Help?*

I did something similar to that earlier, but it said it couldnt not complete. I needed windows 98(SE), Windows ME, Windows 2000, or Windows XP


----------



## Nikki2552 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Uninstalled Realtek WLAN Driver...Help?*

I've tried downloading it. It does it. And after I click run. It downloads then disappears.. Did I mess up my laptop..?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Uninstalled Realtek WLAN Driver...Help?*

well we need to know what os your using. can you give a screen shot of your desktop that should narrow down what os you have. you can find how to post a screen shot from my signature. plus a screen shot of device manager with the network expanded.


----------



## Nikki2552 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Uninstalled Realtek WLAN Driver...Help?*

I figured it out. The link you gave me.. there wasnt a : after the http so it was taking my somewhere else. But once i noticed that I fixed it and found my Realtek WLAN driver. Thank you so so so much


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Uninstalled Realtek WLAN Driver...Help?*



Nikki2552 said:


> I've tried downloading it. It does it. And after I click run. It downloads then disappears.. Did I mess up my laptop..?


when you downloaded it. you goto were you save the download too. then i think it is a zip file you unzip it and run the install.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

great job, and your welcome

sorry about the link i noticed it and had fixed it .


----------

